# Headlight Bulb replacement on Ducato



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi All

I have to replace a headlight bulb on my Fiat Ducato (2001) this evening.
Usually changing bulbs is a fairly straight forward job but looking at the manual, it appears that to gain access you have to remove part of the front bumper......this seems to be backed up by a google search on the subject

Surely it cant be that awkward.....can it???

Have done a search on the forum and have not found any similar posts/questions so I am hopeful that it will be straight forward

Heres hoping

Eamonn


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

There has been posts on this subject, but can't remember when, if I remember its a pig of a job and the Fiat guys charge about 1 hours labour

Loddy


----------



## Eamonn (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Loddy

Just to let you know that I done the job last night and it was very straight forward.......litterly remove a rubber cap/gland at the back of the light, pop the retaining spring and fit bulb. 
I had a look at the other side and probably a little more difficult in so far as I reckon that I would have to remove an air tube/duct first (2 clips holding it in place so not very difficult really)
Have to say that my van is a German Import though and looking at the Irish/UK manual, they seem to have a different set up for the lights

Eamonn


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Dont touch the bulg with your fingers though as the oils in your skin can cause the glass to crack and the bulb to fail. Use a tissue or clean cloth or rag


----------

